# Automobile Thread



## MirageBistro (Apr 1, 2006)

Post pictures of your automobile here.


----------



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

Okay, here you go!


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hmm, I don´t have a car yet...but I think you don´t really need a car in Berlin because we have an awesome transportation system!

Anyway, here´s the car from my parents:


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

How expensive is BMW in Berlin? Just curious.


----------



## MirageBistro (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice Car kay:


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jue said:


> How expensive is BMW in Berlin? Just curious.


You get the cheapest one for 38.300€.
The most expensive and very luxurious one for 62.000 :eek2:


----------



## Danish_guy (May 18, 2005)

beta29 said:


> You get the cheapest one for 38.300€.
> The most expensive and very luxurious one for 62.000 :eek2:


cars are so cheap in germany :bash:


----------

